# Catspaw:  Fantasy webcomic in color!



## Storn (Jun 28, 2006)

The bodyguard is a character that evolved from a Thieves World campaign.  But the heroine is wholly the writer's creation.

Announcing *CATSPAW*.  A weekly installment webcomic written by John C. Hocking, writer of _Conan and the Emerald Lotus_.  Illustrated in color by Storn A. Cook.

Catspaw is a tale of swords, sorceries and deadly intrigues.  As Talene, a young ambassador from a powerful nation, is thrown to the wolves in the streets and courts of the world's most powerful and corrupt city.


Hosted by Flashing Swords, the pre-eminent sword and sorcery e-zine on the web.   Come dip your paw in the adventure that is CATSPAW!

http://www.swordandsorcery.org/Catspaw/index.htm


----------



## Storn (Jul 7, 2006)

Dear sword and sorcery readers....

Page 8 of Catspaw is up for your viewing pleasure!  

It went up on time, I've just been on the road traveling, so getting the reminders up on various forums sat until today.

http://www.swordandsorcery.org/


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a request. Unless I'm missing something, is there a way you can add a clickable table of contents so a reader can go directly to a specific page?


----------

